# Interested in opinions on the 3 Big Island resorts



## dougp26364 (Apr 12, 2016)

The Big Island is the one major tourist Hawaiian Island we haven't been seen. I've followed availability for some time and felt confident enough to grab FF mile seats as soon as they opened, but ahead of HGVC's club booking window. Now it's time to look at the differences in the resorts. Unfortunately, HGVC's home page provides less than satisfactory information.

So I'll ask Tugger's who might have been there. What are the pro's and con's of each resort. We're not locked into needing a particular size or view for this trip and, unlike other trips we've taken, can find no overwhelming evidence that indicates one resort has a definite edge for our particular likes. 

So what's good and what's bad (or less good, nothing's ever really bad with HGVC) for each Big Island HGVC resort?


----------



## Luanne (Apr 12, 2016)

At this point in time we've only stayed at the Bay Club.  We have an upcoming visit to Kohala Suites, so I'll be able to compare.

We like the Bay Club.  The pros, from what I've heard, is that the units are larger, and it's closer to the Hilton Waikoloa Resort, meaning it's farther from the highway.  The cons are it's older, and I don't think you can use the facilities at the Hilton (pools, etc) like you can if you're staying at Kohala Suites or Kings Land.


----------



## SmithOp (Apr 12, 2016)

One of the cons against Kingsland is the high point requirements in phase 1, great to own though for a ton of points to use elsewhere.  Maybe Kohala rooms are nicer furnished than Kingsland phase 2, I'll know for sure next month when I stay at both.  The best way to get Kingsland phase 1 is with an RCI trade when they load the bulk deposits.

All views are the same, golf course and lava.  Bay Club has the largest units.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Apr 12, 2016)

We have stayed at both Kings Land and Kohala Suites.  I have not stayed at Bay Club but did tour one of the units with a local agent when we considering buying there.  

The Bay Club units are very large, and I really like the Lanai.  That resort itself is nice but nothing that exciting. You have to pay extra for access to big hotel pools.  If the pools are important to you, i would go with one of the other two resorts.

Kings Land has the most resort like feel in my mind, great pools, lots of Tiki torches, lush landscaping, etc.. But as Dave said it also takes more points than the other two resorts...

Kohala Suites has slightly bigger units than Kings Land, and i like the fact that their BBQ grills have rain / shade structures...

There is a HGVC shuttle that will take between all three resorts, the Hilton Hotel and the Kings and Queens Markets...


----------



## brp (Apr 12, 2016)

We've stayed at Bay Club a number of times now and really enjoy it. Since Kohala minimum size is 2BR, and we don't need that, we've not stayed there. Because these are on the same property, the feel from the grounds is very similar. It feels like Hawai'i.

We've not stayed at Kings Land, but we do run by it every morning. My feeling, looking from the outside, is that it feels more "blocky" and less intimate. Comments above say that the pools are better (and they're OK at Bay Club/Kohala, but not spectacular). It just feels too big.

The bars at both Bay Club and Kohala pools are very nice and intimate as well.

Cheers.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 12, 2016)

Thank you all for the information. It has been very helpful.


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 12, 2016)

Big Island which resort? - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=199815&highlight=comparison

Google Map - https://www.google.com/maps/place/K...1s0x795477f31baefa27:0xebd84137fca7ae84?hl=en
Waikoloa Resort Map - http://waikoloabeachresort.com/files/map-2014.pdf


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Apr 13, 2016)

brp said:


> We've not stayed at Kings Land, but we do run by it every morning. My feeling, looking from the outside, is that it feels more "blocky" and less intimate. Comments above say that the pools are better (and they're OK at Bay Club/Kohala, but not spectacular). It just feels too big.
> 
> Cheers.



I can understand what your saying,  i think at least some of that comes from KL being the newest, so the trees are smaller.  Plus the road is pretty straight by Kings Land so if feels very linear, while Bay Club and Kohala are nestled into some curves to break things up.


----------



## loosefeet (Apr 13, 2016)

We have stayed at the Bay Club recently after being at Kingsland the last few years.  I really liked Bay Club--big lanai's and nice views.  The bedrooms were separated by the LR/Kitchen area, which was appreciated by teens and parents alike.  There is a nice tennis court, a few pools (salt water), club house etc.  After this last stay, my choice would be Bay Club.  Kinglsand is nice, but the units feel like cramped hotel type suites.  I like room.  We were gone doing things on the island, not hanging out at the pools etc, so prefer the condo style of Bay Club.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 13, 2016)

At this moment I'm leaning more towards Bay Club or Kohala. Neither of us are big pool people, we like a larger balcony/lanai. Would I be incorrect to assume all 3 have on unit washer/dryers?


----------



## Luanne (Apr 13, 2016)

dougp26364 said:


> At this moment I'm leaning more towards Bay Club or Kohala. Neither of us are big pool people, we like a larger balcony/lanai. Would I be incorrect to assume all 3 have on unit washer/dryers?



Yes, they do.

We're not big pool people either, we prefer the beach.


----------



## happymum (Apr 14, 2016)

We stayed at KingsLand in January. I disliked the open concept bathroom, and the drawer-style microwave. Loved the landscaping and patio furniture.


----------



## GregT (Apr 14, 2016)

Doug,

We really like access to the Hilton hotel pool and spend a lot of time there because it is full service and ocean front.  That eliminates Bay Club from our consideration, which is a shame because it's probably the best unit from a living space perspective.  And the size of the lanai is very attractive as well. 

We lean towards Kings Land over Kohala Suites because there are more amenities that matter for our kids. When it is just Jonell and me one day, that will be less of a factor, but for now, we are Kings Land people. 

Enjoy your trip and let us know what you think of Bay Club, or wherever you end up!

Best,

Greg


----------



## taterhed (Apr 14, 2016)

GregT said:


> Doug,
> 
> We really like access to the Hilton hotel pool and spend a lot of time there because it is full service and ocean front. That eliminates Bay Club from our consideration, which is a shame because it's probably the best unit from a living space perspective. And the size of the lanai is very attractive as well.
> 
> ...


 
It's not stated anywhere explicitly, but I'm guessing the pool benefits at Kohala and Kingsland (use of the Village amenities) extends to exchangers as well as owners?

Thanks.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 14, 2016)

GregT said:


> Doug,
> 
> We really like access to the Hilton hotel pool and spend a lot of time there because it is full service and ocean front.


Some years back we had a gap night between timeshares and decided to stay at the Hilton hotel.  To be honest, my kids were bored with it after a few hours.


----------



## buzglyd (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm not a pool person either (I just returned from a week in cancun and didn't go in the pool once) but the Kingsland pool is kind of above and beyond a normal pool.

I like the misters around the rocks that give the feel of an active volcano. 

I'd still rather be in the ocean though.


----------



## SmithOp (Apr 14, 2016)

GregT said:


> Doug,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




When your kids get old enough to stay in their own unit you could get a phase 2 KL unit for them and a BC unit for you and Jonell.  That way you get the best of both, and the kids get a lesson in being self sufficient, never too early to get them out of the nest. 

I've been doing that the last few visits when family has joined us.  I make sure to add my name on their KL roster (you can list up to the room capacity) and take one of the little paper cards they give you to use at the hotel.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Apr 14, 2016)

taterhed said:


> It's not stated anywhere explicitly, but I'm guessing the pool benefits at Kohala and Kingsland (use of the Village amenities) extends to exchangers as well as owners?
> 
> Thanks.



That is my understanding, as long as staying at Kohala or KL, you can use the hotel pools and charge drinks, meals etc back to your room.


----------



## taterhed (Apr 14, 2016)

Thanks

sent from my cell phone...


----------



## rfc0001 (Apr 14, 2016)

Bay Club

Pros: Largest 2 bedrooms, _huge_ lanais, lower points than KL Phase I
Cons: No access to Hilton Waikoloa pools/free parking; 1 bedrooms face the parking lot, tons of ants 10 years ago when we stayed (appears to have gotten better based on recent reviews)
Kohala Suites

Pros: Lower points than KL Phase I; Access to Hilton Waikoloa pools/parking
Cons: Only 2 Bedrooms
King's Land

Pros: Access to Hilton Waikoloa pools/parking; _Great _pools for kids -- 4 water slides including 1 in toddler beach/pool; Phase 1 Pro: larger rooms, bigger Lanai; Phase II Pro: fewer points that Phase I
Cons: Phase I Cons: Highest points of any Waikoloa resort; Phase II Cons: smaller lanais, smaller square footage, 1 bedrooms face parking lot and have "Jr. Kitchen", walk across the street for pools.
Note: _no _Waikoloa condos have ocean view


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 14, 2016)

Thank you all for the information. It is very helpful


----------



## RichardL (Apr 15, 2016)

I stay at all three and own at BayClub and Kahala, and it works sort of like this,
I eat chicken, beef, and Lobster in restaurants and in part it depends on the menu price and who pays.  Bay Club works fine with one and two bedroom choices.  Please check out the super huge 2 bedroom duplex units, that I have never seen before anywhere else.  They were built as luxury higher end condo's with private parking and the upstair units have glass skylight-type windows just below the ceiling line in the living room. Wow!
Pools ok, but for the past 10 years never saw anyone hassled that used the
hotel resort pools.  But for the price point savings, you can make out well paying a pool fee, or opt not to.  So for the price of HGVC points savings Bay Club is a great deal.

Kahala is special built as a timeshare and I enjoy it, especially in the shoulder season when the point value is 20-30 percent lower.  Just called for a friend with kids and for $15 a day per person you can use the Kingsland pools.  Much cheaper that paying $1500 more a week to stay there.

Kingsland- great place to stay when someone else is paying.  Be sure to trade into Kingsland on a 1 in 3 program.  View, no great views at any of the units, but the Bay club has wrap around verandas on the outside of the units which are a nice feature.  Kingsland phase one costs so much more, unless a trade and often times you get a 2nd or 3rd floor views on a trade.  The smaller newer phases
just feel too small for me, but people are buying them.

Bottomline, Waikoloa and Hilton is wonderful and the BI has some much to do.
Isn't wonderful that everyone only wants to go to Maui and Honolulu:rofl:


----------



## rfc0001 (Apr 15, 2016)

RichardL said:


> I stay at all three and own at BayClub and Kahala, and it works sort of like this,
> I eat chicken, beef, and Lobster in restaurants and in part it depends on the menu price and who pays.  Bay Club works fine with one and two bedroom choices.  Please check out the super huge 2 bedroom duplex units, that I have never seen before anywhere else.  They were built as luxury higher end condo's with private parking and the upstair units have glass skylight-type windows just below the ceiling line in the living room. Wow!
> Pools ok, but for the past 10 years never saw anyone hassled that used the
> hotel resort pools.  But for the price point savings, you can make out well paying a pool fee, or opt not to.  So for the price of HGVC points savings Bay Club is a great deal.
> ...


As a counterpoint to Kohala being cheaper, a 2BR Kohala is identical points to King's Land Phase _II_, so if you are seriously contemplating spending $15/person/day ($420/family of 4 for the week) to use King's Land Pools, I think you are better off just getting a 2 Bdrm Phase II at King's land  (or even a 1 Bedroom Phase I), giving you the bigger pool, more water slides, open air bar, and bistro (and great weekly activities, including a luau).


RichardL said:


> Bottomline, Waikoloa and Hilton is wonderful and the BI has some much to do.
> Isn't wonderful that everyone only wants to go to Maui and Honolulu:rofl:


I agree -- we absolutely love the Kohala coast of the Big Island -- so peaceful and serene, with surrounding 5 star resorts with amazing restaurants and views (e.g. Fairmont Orchid, Mauna Kea), world class beaches (e.g. Hapuna Beach, Mauna Kea Beach) -- all of which you can enjoy while staying in the comfortable condo accommodations.  We like Maui, but it feels so overrun with tourists, and I feel the same way about Waikiki as Samuel L. Jackson's character in Pulp Fiction feels..."sewer rat may taste like pumpkin pie, but I'd never know 'cause I wouldn't eat the filthy mother..."


----------



## David M (Apr 15, 2016)

1Kflyerguy said:


> That is my understanding, as long as staying at Kohala or KL, you can use the hotel pools and charge drinks, meals etc back to your room.


It was the Bay Club HOAs (there are two of them) that chose not to participate in allowing hotel pool access.  They were approached by Hilton, but declined the offer.

Drinks and meals are a different matter ... you can charge them to your Bay Club room by showing them one of the cards you got at check-in.


----------



## rfc0001 (Apr 15, 2016)

David M said:


> It was the Bay Club HOAs (there are two of them) that chose not to participate in allowing hotel pool access.  They were approached by Hilton, but declined the offer.
> 
> Drinks and meals are a different matter ... you can charge them to your Bay Club room by showing them one of the cards you got at check-in.


Yep, Hilton's amenities  - like all resorts in Kohala coast - is open to anyone (with exception of pools).  Note, free parking validation at Hilton is also included with Kohala Suites and King's Land.  This is less of a big deal for Bay Club, since you can easily walk and all resorts have a shuttle.  From King's Land, we always drive, since it's just more convenient -- you just take your parking ticket to the valet and show them your King's Land reservation (small credit card size piece of paper -- same as required at the pool) and they'll give you a validated parking ticket to get out.  Speaking of using other resorts, some people may not realize this, but if you have  a dining reservation at Fairmont Orchid or Mauna Kea, you get free valet parking.  Also, Mauna Kea has public beach access.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Apr 15, 2016)

rfc0001 said:


> Speaking of using other resorts, some people may not realize this, but if you have  a dining reservation at Fairmont Orchid or Mauna Kea, you get free valet parking.  Also, Mauna Kea has public beach access.



Is the free valet at the Fairmont / Mauna Kea tied back to staying at HGVC, or is that really just parking validation from the restaurant?  We usualy eat at Brown's beach at least once, don't really remember if i paid for the parking or not...


----------



## SmithOp (Apr 15, 2016)

rfc0001 said:


> As a counterpoint to Kohala being cheaper, in peak season a 2BR Kohala is identical points to King's Land Phase I.  Also, phase II Kingsland is cheaper than Kohala regardless of season, so if you are seriously contemplating spending $15/person/day ($420/family of 4 for the week) to use King's Land Pools, I think you are better off just getting a 2 Bdrm Phase II at King's land  (or even a 1 Bedroom Phase I) -- both of which are cheaper than Kohala




While I agree with your point that staying at Kingsland Phase 2 is cheaper for using the super pool, Kohala is not less points - its identical to the KL phase 2 two bedrooms standard and plus (there isnt a two bedroom premier in phase 2).


----------



## linsj (Apr 15, 2016)

David M said:


> Drinks and meals are a different matter ... you can charge them to your Bay Club room by showing them one of the cards you got at check-in.



I didn't know this charging privilege existed; it's one reason I've never booked Bay Club. 

Does the stay show up on a credit card statement as HGVC?


----------



## rfc0001 (Apr 15, 2016)

1Kflyerguy said:


> Is the free valet at the Fairmont / Mauna Kea tied back to staying at HGVC, or is that really just parking validation from the restaurant?  We usualy eat at Brown's beach at least once, don't really remember if i paid for the parking or not...


Not tied to HGVC -- just contrasting with Hilton Waikoloa, since there are much nicer resorts, with much nicer restaurants (and beach access) that don't charge for parking.  The only reason we visit Hilton is for the pools, but even then the kids prefer the ones at Kingsland, so we maybe do that once then realize it's not worth the trip down there.


SmithOp said:


> While I agree with your point that staying at Kingsland Phase 2 is cheaper for using the super pool, Kohala is not less points - its identical to the KL phase 2 two bedrooms standard and plus (there isnt a two bedroom premier in phase 2).


Thanks for correcting me


----------



## venom550pm (Apr 15, 2016)

I own both Bay Club and King's Land.  I only stay at Bay Club, the rooms are so much bigger and the lanai is perfectly huge!  On some units you can see a sliver of ocean, but I wouldn't call it an ocean view.  When I stay at the Bay Club I email the salesman before I get there and he has a pass waiting for our family to access the pools at the Hilton hotel.  My kids prefer the pool at Kohala suites or at King's land, less busy and they don't have to walk as much.  
Because I'm an elite member I have access to King's land without staying there.  So hands down every time we go to the Big Island, we stay at the Bay Club.


----------



## dsmrp (Apr 16, 2016)

This has been an interesting thread since I'm a new Bay Club owner.
I got sold on the large lanais.  When we vacationed with friends at a Mauna Lani rental house, the covered lanai was our main gathering and socializing spot.  We rarely ate our meals indoors :whoopie:


----------



## Luanne (Apr 16, 2016)

Just checked in at Kohala Suites.  So far, so good.  Lanai isn't huge, but it does have a table with 4 chairs and 2 lounge chairs.  Unit is a good size.


----------



## zerocylinders (Apr 21, 2016)

*Another vote for Bay Club*

I have stayed at Kohala Suites, the Bay Club (Villa) and Kings Land (not sure which phase).  Kohala was the least of these IMHO (smaller and less high end).  Kings Land was very nice, typical HGVC but smaller rooms (we go married on Kona and stayed at Kings Land FWIW). We have also stayed at the Hilton hotel in Waikiloa but it felt stiffling after the Bay Club and I would not waste points on the hotel every again.

The Bay Club Villa -- by far -- was the best... in fact, it was the second best HGVC I have ever stayed at (Sunrise Lodge being first and only by a hair).  Massive layout (entire floor of the townhome style villa), a lanai that stretched the width of the building, 3 bathrooms, and even a huge 2 person tub in the second bedroom.  Plus a dedicated parking space right in front of the door and very helpful staff.  A short walk to the Hilton hotel beachfront, tidal pools, etc. though we preferred the Marriott beach (a 2 minute drive or longer walk).  I never tried the club house, but I believe Elite members get in to the Club house free.  

We liked the Bay Club Villa so much we just bought a Villa week (I have an ad up for December on this if anyone is interested, we can't use it this year).  Note that you cannot reserve a Villa from HGVC without calling the resort, and even then I don't know if you can use points.  When we rented, we did open season (the Villa does appear sometimes in Open Season listings).

I am not sure how the Bay Club regular units stack up against the Villas, but based on comments before it seems they are similar quality.

One of the nice things about the Waikoloa location is that you can easily cut across to Waimea (where the top notch best on island Merriman's is located, and a cute town too), the north point area for cute stores and towns, and Hilo.  Kona has not improved with age IMHO, but these areas have a lot more off the beaten path stuff to offer.

Good luck!


----------



## ConejoRed (Apr 21, 2016)

We were able to book a Bay Club Villa through the HGVC website with no problem (using Revolution) for this past Easter week at the end of March.  The website listed the Villas and they do have a higher point cost, but are listed online so if you were told that they can only be booked direct if you own as a selling point, they were not being truthful (surprise surprise).  I believe you still have to book your "Home" week directly with the resort (at least we had to do it that way last year for our B unit that we own there) and maybe that was what is what is being referenced.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 21, 2016)

rfc0001 said:


> Not tied to HGVC -- just contrasting with Hilton Waikoloa, since there are much nicer resorts, with much nicer restaurants (and beach access) that don't charge for parking.  The only reason we visit Hilton is for the pools, but even then the kids prefer the ones at Kingsland, so we maybe do that once then realize it's not worth the trip down there.
> 
> Thanks for correcting me



The only parking at the Hilton that is waived for those staying at the HGVC resorts is the self parking, which is a bit of the hike to the hotel.  Anyone can get "free" valet parking at the Hilton if you eat there, or use the spa, and get your parking validated.


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Apr 21, 2016)

*Free parking at the Fairmont*



1Kflyerguy said:


> Is the free valet at the Fairmont / Mauna Kea tied back to staying at HGVC, or is that really just parking validation from the restaurant?  We usualy eat at Brown's beach at least once, don't really remember if i paid for the parking or not...



I live on the island and frequently visit both locations. The Fairmont usually has their parking open for anyone to use. However, parking is limited unless using valet. 

As for Mauna Kea beach, they usually charge guests for parking. The limited free parking is identified as "visitor" parking, for those accessing the public beach.


----------



## zerocylinders (Apr 22, 2016)

ConejoRed said:


> We were able to book a Bay Club Villa through the HGVC website with no problem (using Revolution) for this past Easter week at the end of March.  The website listed the Villas and they do have a higher point cost, but are listed online so if you were told that they can only be booked direct if you own as a selling point, they were not being truthful (surprise surprise).



That is interesting, last year they did not appear as villas (Bay Club showed a 2 bedroom plus option, but the Bay Club "penthouse" units were classified as 2 bedroom plus so there was no way to ensure a villa online when we booked).  I do see online i Revolution what appears to be 4 of the villa units but that is still a small fraction of the total number of villas.  I wonder if HGVC purchased those 4 units?


----------



## ConejoRed (Apr 22, 2016)

From what I understand the "Plus" designation is the Villas in both systems.  The A or B penthouse units do not cost any more points than the regular 2 bedroom units so they are mixed in with the other 2 bedroom units and there is no way to actually designate that you want a penthouse unit when reserving.  When making the reservation in Revolution, you can look for a unit with a P as the middle unit and that may make your chances better of getting one, but not necessarily guaranteed.  Also if you want a better chance in getting an A unit vs. a B unit, select one with an A as the first letter (in classic if you hover over the listing you can see the sq. footage to tell).  When we booked the second unit for the trip last month, we reserved an "A" unit and that was what we got (although we did also specifically request an A unit pre-arrival as well).  Same theory goes for the 1 bedrooms as well.

It is my understanding that some of the Villas may still be owned by individuals as they were originally built to sell as private residences so that may be why there is only 4 listed.


----------



## rfc0001 (Apr 22, 2016)

Luanne said:


> The only parking at the Hilton that is waived for those staying at the HGVC resorts is the self parking, which is a bit of the hike to the hotel.  Anyone can get "free" valet parking at the Hilton if you eat there, or use the spa, and get your parking validated.


Good points -- agree.


----------



## fernow (Apr 23, 2016)

Stay away from the Big Island!

Why is nobody listening!!!


----------

